# Is this a cyst? Is it dangerous?



## calical (Mar 26, 2012)

My boy has recently developed this mass on his ear. Not too sure what it is but it hasn't been getting any bigger and it doesn't seem to bother him too much. I think it's scabbed because he probably clipped it during one of his morning scratches. Let me know! Thanks.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks like a hematoma. My cat had one once. Had to have it drained but I don't know for sure. How long has it been there? Wouldn't hurt to get it checked. Especially if it worrying you.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Mast cell tumors can disguise themselves as various different growths. I'd make an appointment to have it removed and biopsied if I were you. If for no other reason than peace of mind. Also, if he does catch it good during one of his scratch sessions it's going to make a heck of a mess!


----------



## calical (Mar 26, 2012)

He's had it for a couple weeks. Just the money issue is the thing for me right now. Can't really afford a $200 visit to the vet this week so if its not necessarily dangerous I'd rather put it off til next week or so...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

If it's not bothering him and it's not actively growing it can _probably _wait until you can afford it. But personally, I would get it at least looked at sooner rather than later. It may just cost you the price of a vet visit to find out for sure whether or not it's a concern, you may not necessarily need to take any additional action immediately. That's just my $.02 from my own personal experience. My dog Loki had a growth on his back I was sure was a benign lipoma but it ended up being a mast cell tumor. We had it removed and thankfully caught it before it could spread. He did have it for several months before it bothered us enough to decide to remove it though.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with getting it checked out. All good suggestions. It could also become infected my boy had one on his side and the biopsy was ok but he kept scratching it and it would cause it to open up and then become infected, it was a vicious cycle. If that is what it is anyway.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It doesn't look good and does not look like a hematoma really. Looks like maybe a mass cell tumor or something cancerous since it's scabbing and not a good color. I'm not a run to the vet type of person but this would worry me and worth a trip. The longer you wait the bigger it can get.


----------

